# More on Akios reels



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

I made a short visit to the Breakaway website to check out some stuff. I caught this little video by Nick on the Akios reels. I am kinda impressed. I am also impressed if Nick likes them (even though he is selling them) He deals in good stuff. Maybe I am going to wish that I had gotten in on that order. Check out the video here if you haven't allready.

http://www.breakawayusa.com/howto/

ETF


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

they are available everywhere at that price


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

They were ordering for 100.00 each plus 10.00 to ship. Hooked Up, are you saying that I can get that price everywhere now? back to the web, I gotta do some searching


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Eattheflounder said:


> They were ordering for 100.00 each plus 10.00 to ship. Hooked Up, are you saying that I can get that price everywhere now? back to the web, I gotta do some searching


I am the one who found the Akios at the outrageous price and I can assure you that the price I found won't be found here in the States. I will however be making another order pretty soon so if folks want to check out the Akios line and get back to me with the reel they are interested in I can find out the prices and let you know. Probably better to do this in a pm. Any orders need to be paid obviously before orders are placed. I have connections, just not a ton of money! Also, I am not making one dime on the orders, just doing it to help out.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey lil red jeep, I will be looking them up and hope to get with you in the next few days,,,,Like another reel is what I really need. But they look soooooooooo nice.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

The fit and finish is first class! They are heavier than comparable Abu reels and the 757 is a tank!


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

man they look like some amazing reels!


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

I like the look of the shuttle . did anybody get 1 of those ?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Do you guys know if they are available in a left handed model?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Eattheflounder said:


> I like the look of the shuttle . did anybody get 1 of those ?


Thus far, no one ordered the shuttle. Want to be the first?



justinfisch01 said:


> Do you guys know if they are available in a left handed model?


To the best of my knowledge, they do not make a left handed model. At least not yet. Double checked and there are none on the Akios site.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Great info


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a shuttle 656 along with a 757 CTM. I got both of them from Gerrys Fishing in UK. The shuttle is very nice. It comes with small paddle handle and a small star. I put large handle and large star on mine. The tiny little star drag seems to be meant to use in the field casting. The reel quality is first class. It feels solid and build quality is up there with my calcutta conquest 400. Drag is very smooth and provide plenty of power. I left it the way it is. And casting...it casts very very far and easy to control. With mag net at 10 (full) I can hit it as hard as I physically can and there is no backlash. I normally left the dial around 4-5. At this setting I get a slight buff at the beginning of the cast and get very good distance. The one piece extruded frame is solid. It is also very easy to clean afterward. The clicker is firm and very loud. It takes more force to get it going than on abu clicker. It makes very nice sound also. The shaft on this reel is much bigger than abu 6500. The free spool takes more force to push down and more force to pop it up compare to Abu. I never have my reel kick in gear with that large power handle while casting. I really like the reel. Fit and finish is top notch. If I were you, I would get one!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

lil red jeep said:


> The fit and finish is first class! They are heavier than comparable Abu reels and the 757 is a tank!


Is it really heavier than the high end Abu's? (like the CT MAG Elite) Or just heavier than the C3's?

Still waiting to hear your "fishability" report... I might want a piece of that next order.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

solid7 said:


> Is it really heavier than the high end Abu's? (like the CT MAG Elite) Or just heavier than the C3's?
> 
> Still waiting to hear your "fishability" report... I might want a piece of that next order.


They are heavier than the comparable Abu's. As for the fishability report, I was hoping to fish it for the first time on a new rod, but that may have to take a back seat. I will probably put it on a used heaver and fish it next week down south. I'll let you know when I fish it what I think.


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

the akios 757 ctm is a rebadged omoto chief 7000 ctm. that being said it is still a nice reel. the shuttle is also built by omoto and i'm staking out the mailbox waiting for one.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

psychonerdbeast said:


> the akios 757 ctm is a rebadged omoto chief 7000 ctm. that being said it is still a nice reel. the shuttle is also built by omoto and i'm staking out the mailbox waiting for one.


Having spoken with the owner and designer of the Akios reels, yes Omoto manufactures the reels, as they do for several other companies (Penn and Abu just for two), but the Akios reels are made to his specs and not those of Omoto. It's like when a Ford and a Lincoln go down the assembly line side by side. One comes out....a Ford. The other comes out with more bells and whistles. A little more plush and better quality parts. They call that one an Akios!


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

guess that makes tf gear force 8 a mercury.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

How much for a shuttle? I might be interested.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

see what you started jeep , now you are going to have to place an order .


----------

